# small areolas = bad latch?



## cellarstella (Jan 2, 2006)

DD has always had a tight-lipped latch, no matter how much I encouraged her to open wide and re-latch. The bigger she gets, the tighter the latch gets, and I realize now since her mouth is bigger, she has less to put in her mouth. In fact, this became very clear the other night when she did open her mouth all the way, and latched outside the areola, giving me a hickey like feeling. Ouch! She's done that before and there was actually bruising that time, but it was many months ago.

Now I'm thinking about how I can try to make it different with the next LO, and am concerned that maybe I'm just doomed to a tight latch given my small boobs/areolas. They didn't get bigger with nursing, just a little tougher. Breastfeeding hurt for the first 3 months or so, and didn't start hurting again until I got pregnant (but that's a whole 'nother thread).


----------



## Friday13th (Jun 13, 2006)

I have very small areolas and while they got bigger with pregnancy, they're still smaller than most. I don't think DS opens as wide as most babies but he's still getting pretty much the whole areola. It doesn't hurt but then again my nipples are pretty impervious, they always have been.


----------



## Mamato3wild ponnie (Jan 6, 2007)

If you prego's and nursing then that may be why you noticed the latch on more intensly. My ds is 41 months and still bf and i'm 16 weeks prego's and man does it hurt when he latches. It may be that your prego's is why your fealing so much sorness. Not the smaller areolas. Just a thought.


----------

